# All Key Fobs Dead



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

2017 TT.

Got a message on the virtual cockpit telling me I need to change the battery in my fob. Which I just did.

Car now won't open using the unlock button.

Grabbed my spare fob. Car won't open with that either.

Put the old battery back into my main fob, thinking there's still some juice in it as the message only appeared last night. Car still won't open.

Tested all batteries with a multimeter - all are measuring around 2.9V DC - so all are within range of being good. The new battery is just over 3V DC.

Managed to open the drivers door with the physical key, opened the door and the alarm goes off. Car won't start pressing the start button.

What's going on, or do I need to ring Audi Assist?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

May sound daft have you put the new batteries in the right way round? I swapped both of mine the wrong way round!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When you state won't start, does the engine spin over?
Hoggy.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

The problem is the car won't acknowledge the presence of either fob, so the car won't even turn over. All you get is the "Place the key in the thingy location" message on the dash. The only way to get in the car is via the physical key, but you can't do anything from there. I think the fobs are OK, the issue is with the car suddenly not recognising the signal from the fobs. Batteries are all good and inserted correctly.

Anyway, I've had Audi Assist out, who sent the AA as they had no one available. He disconnects the battery to see if that reset everything, all this while the alarm is wailing away for about 15 minutes. Neighbour came out moaning about it. All very stressful. The car still won't acknowledge either fob so it can't be started. Driver side window is dropping by an inch or two each time the battery is connected/disconnected.

At a loss, the AA guy rang VAG tech (whoever they are) - they've all gone home. It's ten minutes past five on a Friday by this point. Rang local Audi dealer and managed to speak to the workshop manager who's insight was "somethings not right, you'd best bring it in".

AA guy says best course of action is to get it towed to the dealer tomorrow morning (bear in mind the window has now fully dropped and not moving and we are due rain tonight), but at least the alarm has stopped for now. Which raised the question of how they are going to tow it with the parking brake engaged.

And then totally out of the blue, one of the fobs clicks the car open and it starts with a multitude of random faults appearing - low tyre pressure, Steering fault, etc (all clearly incorrect). So sensing an opportunity, he followed me to the dealer as it was driveable, got it booked in and where it now sits until they can look at it on Monday, and he gave me a lift back home. I'm waiting on a courtesy car. Apparently its coming from Enterprise, so let's hope I don't end up with a Ford Transit for the weekend - would be handy for runs to the local tip though.

So a fun afternoon with the TT.

All very strange, and must surely be related to changing the battery on one of the fobs - unless it's a huge coincidence that something has gone screwy on the car.

I will say, everyone was pretty helpful and efficient given the circumstances - top marks to the AA guy. We'll see what occurs Monday I suppose. I'm in warranty by 8 months, so thankfully it won't hit my wallet.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Monday morning = Good morning Sir, we can't find anything wrong with it  
Hoggy.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Monday morning = Good morning Sir, we can't find anything wrong with it
> Hoggy.


Oh yes this. So much this.

I can see it now. In fact Mr AA guy said exactly the same thing. "But we did notice Mr aeroflott that your brakes and tyres need replacing" etc etc.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

under the circumstances I reckon you showed great restraint - if the AA guy had said "But we did notice that your brakes and tyres need replacing" to me I would had to have told him that unless "you can get the goddamn car started the brakes and tyres are going to last forever"

Hope you get it sort out quickly :wink:


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

The AA guy was parroting what he reckons the dealer would say on Monday when I pick it up. I get the impression he doesn't have a high regard for most main dealers he has to deal with.

Meantime I have a wollowy base-spec A4 to trundle around in over the weekend. Urgh. The sooner the TT is sorted the better.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Both mine went dead within 24 hours! Luckily was at home!

The keys don't like cheap battery so got 2 energiser branded ones 
It didn't seem to like me holding the key up to that place on the steering column it took ages to register it.
Might carry spare key battery and put it in glovebox in the future.

On my spare key I've pulled the key battery slot out so it doesn't drain battery

I think I need to stop keeping them in my pocket as it's pressing the buttons and so draining battery when I walk! Lol


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

The random error messages all come up after battery has been removed, but quickly sort themselves out, had this when trying to reset Sat-nav


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

G12BEY said:


> The random error messages all come up after battery has been removed, but quickly sort themselves out, had this when trying to reset Sat-nav


You got random error messages after replacing key fob battery ? I didn't get any.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

All sorted. Audi replaced both batteries in the fob, recoded the keys - found no faults or issues. Back in business.

It's been many years since I last visited an Audi garage for maintenance work. I did quite like the "service cam" thing where the tech visually inspects your tyres and brakes and sends you a video. Of course it's a huge upsell exercise, but I appreciated the additional interaction. (All was fine on that front)

Total charge nine quid for the replacement batteries - I suppose you could argue about that all day, but they are perishable items I suppose. Wasn't going to argue.

I have suspicions about the mileage on the car. I didn't make a note of the mileage when I dropped it off, but if I was a betting man I'd say it was driven for more than a reasonable amount of miles, but can't be sure..... Also noticed the MPG readings had been reset..... Hmmm. Anyway, mental note for next time to make a note of mileage when dropping the car off.

So all a big mystery as to why the car took a huge dump. But all good now.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

£9 isn't bad if they recoded them too? I got two new Energizer batteries and they cost £8


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Same thing has happened to me tonight. Primary key fob only works when I press it next to the steering wheel. Buttons don't do anything. Tried the spare fob which has never been used and it doesn't work either. Key fobs are 3 yrs old.

I'll replace the battery in the morning before calling the dealer.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

both FOB battery drained, presumably..


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

All fine now. I didn't bother to put a new battery in the spare fob as it'll just discharge. But I have put a spare battery in the glove box.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

csi_basel said:


> All fine now. I didn't bother to put a new battery in the spare fob as it'll just discharge. But I have put a spare battery in the glove box.


I make a point of exercising both of my fobs on a periodic basis, just to make sure that if I need the other one, it will work...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I keep a spare fob battery in my glove compartment. Its warm in there so the battery doesn't die out during winter and I always have something just in case the FOB dies.


----------

